# What power supply should I get for my setup?



## akash1988 (Aug 31, 2012)

I already have bought these:
(4.5K is the max limit for the PSU)

Intel Core i5 3450 
Gigabyte B75M-D3H Motherboard
G.Skill RipjawX 2x4GB RAM
Sparkle NVIDIA GTX 560 Ti 1GB GDDR5
1TB Seagate Barracuda HDD
Cooler Master Elite 311 Cabinet

I will be buying an Asus DVD-RW and add 1 or 2 fans in the cabinet. 
The max TDP of the processor is 77watts, and i might do mild overclocking of the GPU later on when required. 

So I was thinking about Corsair GS500 or Seasonic S12II 520, or will a CX500 V2 suffice for this setup? 
Heard good things about Seasonic, but have heard about warranty issues as well(I'm in Bangalore presently)
Or shall I take the Corsair GS600 rather for 4.5K available here at Golchha shop, SP Road, Bangalore? 600watts necessary?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 31, 2012)

i think Corsair VX550 wud be good.. let other suggest too..


----------



## akash1988 (Aug 31, 2012)

VX series is unavailable. Only CX, GS, TX, and AX available now.

The GS500 review looks great: *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-GS500-Power-Supply-Review/1571/11
And its cost would be less than the Seasonic S12II 520 as well. Also Corsair warranty would be better I suppose.


----------



## Skud (Aug 31, 2012)

Go for GS600.


----------



## akash1988 (Aug 31, 2012)

If a GS500 will suffice, why will I spend more on the GS600. I can buy the DVD-RW with that extra money. 
The processor is non overclockable and is 3rd gen Ivy Bridge with low TDP. I would mild overclock the GPU later on.


----------



## Skud (Aug 31, 2012)

What's the price you are getting for the GS500?


----------



## akash1988 (Aug 31, 2012)

GS600 is 4.4K, so GS500 should be 1K less. I think so. Seasonic S12II 520 is 3.6K


----------



## Skud (Aug 31, 2012)

Last time I checked it was close to 4k, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## akash1988 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ohk will check the price first. So the seasonic would be fine for me for 3.6K ?


----------



## Skud (Aug 31, 2012)

This post might be helpful for you:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...-guide-right-power-supply-25.html#post1732003




> Avoid Seasonic but understand why I am saying so. I've said many times that Tirupathi enterprises are repairing power supplies, not replacing them- and a lot of people including power supply manufacturers who are in-charge of APAC operations have said that there is no RMA centre in India who is competent/knowledgeable or resourceful enough with proper post repair testing equipment to repair power supplies. Some people have been running around in other forums and have said that Seasonic is bad. That is not what I've said. If people cannot read properly and understand what I've written in basic English then some people just need to stop going in other forums and posting garbage.
> 
> Also to people who have been recommending FSP, check if those units are being replaced or repaired. No1- repeat- no1 has proper test equipments to repair such units in India.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 31, 2012)

akash1988 said:


> I already have bought these:
> (4.5K is the max limit for the PSU)
> 
> Intel Core i5 3450
> ...


Please check this link:  Cooler Master Power Supply Calculator - Standard


----------



## akash1988 (Sep 1, 2012)

From the above ^ calculator a 385Watts PSU will be enough. 
So I'm sticking with 500watts PSU only. 
Now Corsair GS500 or Seasonic S12II 520, will depend on price.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 1, 2012)

prefer corsair over seasonic due to corsair good after sale service . Seasonic service is now somewhat questionable/..


----------



## XtreamGuy (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Guys..

I am currently using Antec VP sereis 550 watts has no issues while plug and play,which has then following features.

MODEL NAME	Continuous  Power	 APFC	Universal  Input 	80 Plus	DC-DC	All Japanese  CAPs	 +12V Rail	Fan	Cable Management 	Double  layer /Dual  PCB	  6+2pin PCI-E	 6pin PCI-E	SLI & ATI certified	 CPU  Connector	Dimensions          W x D x H(mm)	Product Position	PIC

VP550P	550W	Yes	230V Only	Meets 80plus  STD			2	120mm			2			4+4pin	150 x 155 x 86	For 230V Region only	
VP450P	450W	Yes	230V Only	Meets 80plus  STD			2	120mm				1		4+4pin		For 230V 	

@ attractive price has no issues till date, hope this will help you out..

cheers....


----------



## startrack (Sep 4, 2012)

Akash,
   I think Antec 550 is good and will be fit in your budget also.........


----------

